# Fish ideas for small tank



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I finally convinced my niece to give up the gold fish she had in a tiny 5G (or maybe even smaller) tank. So now I have to figure out what to replace it with.

The tank is quite small, at best 5G, I'm thinking more like 3G. All she has is a little light and a decent size internal filter. No heater unfortunately which limits the choices. I'm more into high tech tanks (I have a very complicated low tech planted tank  ) so I'm sort of drawing a blank as to what would be suited for such a tank. If anyone has any ideas feel free to share them with me.

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. I should add, the fish have to be quite hardy ... for obvious reason (young niece ...).

P.P.S. The first thing that comes to mind is a Betta fish, but I'm not sure if they should be kept with no heater ... if anyone can confirm what should (not could) be done that would be great.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't have heaters on my 1 gallons but my apt is always warm... Living over a boiler room will do that. LOL

Hydro sells a small heating padish thing that you can slip in or under the tank i think. I think it retails for 18 something something?

Would she be into shrimp? or something?

I know white clouds are nice _Tanichthys albonubes _and very forgiving on temp, I am just unsure of how many to put into the tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.akvaristika.org/forum/uploads/dexyco/images/aphyosemion_australe_1.jpg

1 pair Amphyosemion australe

http://www.petfish.net/pix/arts1/Wendfish-amano7-sm.jpg

6 Cardina japonica


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I think betta's would be a good choice, from the quick google search I think one of them would be happy in that tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pseudomugil gertrudae*










Menagerie had these in stock and may still have some left: http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/Gertrud.htm


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Celestial Pearl Danio's or Emerald Rasbora's would also do well in a small unheated tank you wouldn't be able to have too many of each though. Killes are great little fish but need a tight fitting lid as they are jumpers, because of this they make not make the greatest pets for kids (forgive me as I have no idea how old your niece is) as they may forget to close the lid.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> *Pseudomugil gertrudae*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One word, WOW! I can't look again...I promised last night no more fish. But wow! Okay so I know its a blatent outright lie but you are trying to get me killed aren't ya Tabatha? lol


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

My niece is about 12 years old. So I'm definately looking for something easy, hardy, and not overly expensive.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far, I'm doing a bit of research on each to narrow things down.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> One word, WOW! I can't look again...I promised last night no more fish. But wow! Okay so I know its a blatent outright lie but you are trying to get me killed aren't ya Tabatha? lol


Here's the deal, IF you go to Menagerie and pick some up, get some for me too!!! LOL!

BTW, why did you make such a crazy promise??? Oops, I made the same promise to TDF! *groan!*


----------

